# Generar senales que afecten  amplificadores de audio



## acuitle (Jun 29, 2006)

Saludos a todos,

 Se puede generar senales que afecten o generen ruido en amplificador de audio, teclados electronicos de musica o dispositivos semejantes.


 Y como se puede hacer?

 ac


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 30, 2006)

hola  acuitle, no se para que pruebas quieres producir ruidos , lo normal para probar equipos amplificador ,de cualquier tipo, es un generador de baja frecuencia , lo puedes comprar o lo fabricas, tenemos varios circuitos por la red ,suerte un saludo


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 23, 2009)

Si no es mucha indiscreción acuitle... ¿para qué quieres hacer eso?

Edit: jajajajajajaja no me había fijado que esta discución era del 2006  ops:


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2009)

en realidad esa es la pregunta...

necesitas un generador de funciones de onda senoidal para variar la frecuencia de 0 a 20KHz?

o un generador de ruido blanco (ruido), para molestar?

generadores de onda senoidal podes armarte con el XR2206, o con amplificador operacionales resistores y capacitores.

saludos.


----------



## nietzche (Oct 17, 2009)

ya que hablan de generar ruidos como se le puede hacer para generar una señal y afectar a los reproductores de CD, ya que en mi pais se suben las personas a vender discos a todo el volumen


----------

